# FWB with your Ex?



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

Had anyone here gone through a divorce (good or bad) and after the dust calms and all the anger / resentment is gone you start dating / seeing other people but somehow you and the ex became friends (good friends) with benefits? Either openly or discretely? 
A close friend of mine and her ex have a real sexual connection but they've agreed they are simply not a good match outside the bedroom. However they always find time to sleep with each other and they've been able to keep it that way for quite a while. I just found that interesting. Just curious as I'm seeing this happen every once in a while.


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

If I end up divorcing my wife...I'll certainly be her friend, but will definitely not have sex with her, especially when that is the issue that has brought me here.


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I imagine it's pretty hard to more forward if you keep that link to the ex. I suppose if you know what you're doing what's the harm. I wouldn't.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Sex with your ex wife? I think it'd be safer to have sex with a lit stick of dynamite than have sex with my ex wife.


----------

